# Grundbleie selber gießen?



## Lui Nairolf (9. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend,

nachdem gerade "bessere" Grundbleie (mit Wirbel, Inline oder Anti-Tangle) doch nur "Schwundmaterial" ist und fürs versenken eigentlich zu teuer sind, frage ich mich, ob es sich rentiert, seine Bleie selber zu gießen?

Kommt es preislich günstiger? Wie viel Aufwand (auch das aufräumen) ist erforderlich? 

Hat hierzu jemand Erfahrungen?

Alle Threads hierzu sind schon mindestens drei Jahre alt und treffen das Thema irgendwie nicht ganz.


----------



## Gondoschir (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Meine größeren Bleie gieße ich selber und es ist weitaus günstiger als kaufen. Schrotbleie kaufe ich nach wie vor.
Allerdings solltest Du dir vorher überlegen, ob Du auch eine Quelle für Blei hast. Alte Auswuchtgewichte kannst Du vergessen, weil die heute fast ausschließlich aus Zinn sind. Reines Blei ist mir auch zu weich. Ich mische immer etwas Zinn dazu.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Was für (Grund-)Ausstattung braucht man da? Woher könnte man sein Blei beziehen?


----------



## Bodensee89 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

www.bleigussformen.de 


blei kaufe ich bei ebay oder bei www.schrottmax.de


----------



## Gondoschir (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Ich nehme meinen 9,5KW Räucherbrenner als Energiequelle. Darauf stelle ich nen alten ausgemusterten Kochtopf und fertig.
Im Kaufland habe ich mir ne Soßenkelle aus Metall gekauft und den Kuststoffgriff abgesägt. Als Verlängerung habe ich ein Rundeisen angeschweißt.
Dann habe ich mir noch ein Rundeisen genommen, an einem Ende ne alte Gabel geschweißt und ans andere Ende nen alten Löffel. Das Gerät brauche ich immer wieder, um Metallkörper oder Schlacke aus dem flüssigen Blei zu entfernen. Bleigussformen kaufen und dann ist eigentlich schon alles da...


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Was für (Grund-)Ausstattung braucht man da? Woher könnte man sein Blei beziehen?


 
Moin
Ich bin so ein Selbstgießer.

Blei bekommst Du bei Schützenvereinen Dachdeckern oder bei 3-2-1 meins,oder im Netz gucken.

Ne form gibt es schon ab 10€,dann brauchst noch ne Kelle und ne Hitzequelle zum schmelzen des bleies sowie passende Ösen,und los geht es.

Pulverbeschichten geht auch noch,blei kurz erhitzen und mit einem Küchensieb Pulverlack drüber streuen.

Und ja es ist billiger,aber nicht soviel wie manche meinen,der Spaß dabei zählt auch.Und bitte beim Gießen stark belüftete Räume nehmen oder draussen bezw.Atemmaske verwenden.

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Bleigussformen-Suesswasser

Da findest Du alles was man so brauch(en) kann.

#h


----------



## 42er barsch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

hi, höre dich um nach leuten die ne gussform haben und kläre den rest per PN.

ich mache mir meine birnenbleie von 50-250g schon seit jahren selbst.

;-)

gruss


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Moin...
Man kann Blei "gussfertig" bei ebay bekommen. Da zahlt man dann inkl. Versand ca 3.60 € pro Kilo. Verlust durch Schlacke ist fast 0 - man braucht es nicht saubermachen. Dazu kann man sich dann noch Lötzinn in Stangen packen. Schon ein geringer Anteil sorgt für mehr "Härte" und besseren Oxidationsschutz.
Anders eben bei "Altblei", wo man mitunter mal 15 - 20% "Verlust" einrechnen darf (altes Dachdeckerblei z. B.).
Man benötigt in der Regel einen Gaskocher, einen Topf und eine vernünftige Kelle neben den Gussformen und Wirbeln. 
Je nach dem, wie organisiert man ist, braucht man ca. 15 Minuten für den Aufbau seiner "Arbeitsstraße" und rd. 30 Minuten für den Abbau. Aufheizzeiten für Blei bis Schmelztemperatur erreicht (je nach Legierung 300 -350° C) und Abkühlen der Formen und Gießlinge mal nicht einberechnet...
Wenn DU einen starken Brenner hast, kannst Du ggf auch die Wuchtbleie nehmen. Anders als beschrieben sind (leider) nicht aus Zinn sondern Zink. rund 450° C sollte das Material schon haben. Dabei ist zusätlich zu beachten, dass das Zeug eine geringer Dichte hat als Blei (7,xx zu 11,xx) - also größere Form fürs identische Gewicht wäre notwendig...
Die Form habe ich mal bei bleigussformen.de gekauft. Qualität und Preis stimmen - ist nur "gewöhnungsbedürftig" und manchmal nervig, wenn die Einhänger wegrutschen  Gibt aber nix, was man nicht zurechtdremeln könnte... :q
M. E. "lohnt" sich das Gießen ab einer bestimmten Menge schon. Ich habe einen "großen Haufen" Birnenblei von 10 - 140 g gegossen (insg. ca. 10 kg), was mit Sicherheit mehr als rd. 40 € gekostet hätte (mein Materialpreis inkl. Wirbel und Gas, ohne Zeit und anteilig Gussform).


----------



## Gondoschir (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Stimmt...
Wuchtbleie sind aus Zink.
Mir kommt dabei immer "Zinn" in den Sinn, wegen "Zn" |supergri


----------



## allegoric (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Ich gieße mir mein Karpfenzeug, meine Jigköpfe und alles ,was es irgendwie beim Angeln gibt aus Blei. Hätte ich das alles gekauft, wäre ich schon arm ;-) Alleine bei den Bleiköpfen habe ich Unmengen an Geld gespart und v.a. Anfahrtswege zum Angelladen, wenn ich gerade mal wieder Köpfe brauche. Bei uns kosten die um die 1 Euro, online 50-60 Cent. Selbst hergestellt ca. 15-20 Cent inkl. Haken.
Ich bin sowieso ein Selbermacher, weil mir gerade DAS gefällt! Und 2,50 für ein 70-100 Gramm Karpfenblei...ja ne ist klar. Der Rohstoff kostet fast nix dagegen zumindestens beim Schrotti. Wenn de dich klug anstellst, schmeißt man die alte Telefonkabel o.ä. hinterher. Dann haste den Rohstoff für lau.
Das einzige, was den Spaß trüben kann, ist keine ordentliche Hitzequelle. Ich machs meistens bei wärmeren Temperaturen mit Campingkocher UND Lötlampe. Der normale Campingkocher reicht bei <10° nicht aus.


----------



## allegoric (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin...
> Man kann Blei "gussfertig" bei ebay....



Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, den habe ich nicht gefunden ;-(


----------



## Gondoschir (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich gieße mir mein Karpfenzeug, meine Jigköpfe und alles ,was es irgendwie beim Angeln gibt aus Blei.



Du gießt Karpfenbleie selbst??? |kopfkrat
Ich dachte immer die beißen nur dann, wenn mindestens "Fox" auf dem Blei steht...


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Du gießt Karpfenbleie selbst??? |kopfkrat
> Ich dachte immer die beißen nur dann, wenn mindestens "Fox" auf dem Blei steht...



Ne  Das Blei muss mindestens 2 Euro kosten und auf dem Haken steht Korda oder Fox  und wenn da nicht mindestens Selfmade oder 10 Euro+ Boilie draufsteht beißt nichts.

Gieße nicht selbst.
Lohnt sich für mich nicht,da ich im Jahr maximal 4 Bleie verlier (auf 30 mal angeln)


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, den habe ich nicht gefunden ;-(


 
Hier mehr als genug Blei zum schmelzen

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=blei&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Ach ja und Jigköpfe usw.gieße ich auch selber,sogar futterkörbe,habe mittlerweile ne kleine Sammlung an Formen so ziemlich für alles,ausser Pilkerformen die hab ich nicht.


#h


----------



## Dr.Becks (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

hab mir heute auch eine Form gemacht, hat eine etwas eigenwillige Form. Mich würde interessieren was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*



Dr.Becks schrieb:


> hab mir heute auch eine Form gemacht, hat eine etwas eigenwillige Form. Mich würde interessieren was ihr davon haltet.


 
absolut i.O.


----------



## allegoric (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*



Dr.Becks schrieb:


> hab mir heute auch eine Form gemacht, hat eine etwas eigenwillige Form. Mich würde interessieren was ihr davon haltet.



Wie hast du die hergestellt?


----------



## allegoric (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hier mehr als genug Blei zum schmelzen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=blei&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> ...



Ja ne ist klar, ich wollte nur mal gucken, ob es bei dem günstiger ist.

Pilker lohnen sich auch nicht ,die sind recht preiswert wenn man Haken, Ösen, Augen, Aufwand etc. mit beachtet.


----------



## Dr.Becks (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Ich hab zwei Alu Klötze verschraubt und dann mit zwei Zylinderstiften verstiftet damit die Klötze immer wieder Perfekt zusammen gehen. Die Gussform selbst hab ich mit einem Stufen-Schälbohrer gebohrt. 

(so was hier   http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Stufen-Sch%C3%A4lbohrer&hl=de&safe=off&sa=X&tbo=d&biw=1440&bih=754&tbm=isch&tbnid=vMr0-DtBbCUeVM:&imgrefurl=http://www.ebay.de/itm/TiN-Profi-Stufenbohrer-4-20-mm-Schalbohrer-Konusbohrer-Kegelbohrer-Fraser-/330806503575&docid=h3kneKTO2dLcHM&itg=1&imgurl=http://shop.smartregal.com/ebaylayout/phpthumb/phpThumb.php%253Fsrc%253D/ebaylayout/ebaypictures/Stufenbohrer/TIN_4-20_l.jpg%2526w%253D405%2526fltr%25255B%25255D%253Dwmt%25257Ccopyright%252Bby%252Bproteco-werkzeug.com%25257C2%25257CBR%25257C909090%25257C%25257C50&w=405&h=405&ei=IPHtUOXGOMvZ4QSQhYDIBg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=317&sig=100415298861583597109&page=2&tbnh=134&tbnw=129&start=40&ndsp=51&ved=1t:429,r:42,s:0,i:220&tx=49&ty=64 )


----------



## Tschiko (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

clever clever das mit dem bohrer #6


----------



## Strahleman (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Je nachdem wie viel Blei man so verbrät und wie oft man angeln geht, könnte sich (anfangs) auch nen Blick bei ebay lohnen. Da gibt es viele, die ihre selbstgegossenen Bleie in größeren Mengen recht günstig anbieten (~50 Cent pro Blei, je nach Gewicht und Form). 
Ich finde, dass das eine gute Alternative ist. So hat man nicht den Dreck zu Hause und, wenn man nicht weiß wie man mit heißem Blei umzugehen hat, auch nicht die Gefahr im Haus.


----------



## zanderaal (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Moin,
Bin auch Selbstgießer und gieße auch für Kollegen 
ich bekomme mein Blei vom Schützenverein für eine Spende in die Vereinskasse
das Blei ist schon gereinigt und in Barren gegossen so das man kein Abfall hat
Der Vorteil das Blei ist härter als z.b. Dachdeckerblei
da Geschossblei
wer möchte kann Geschossblei erwerben, die Barren wiegen zwischen 1 und 4 kilo
Bei Interesse pn an mich
Pilker hab ich auch schon gegossen ist aber aufwendiger und lohnt sich kaum
ist halt der Spaß an der Sache.
Mit selbstgebauten Pilkern einen Fisch zufangen.

Gruß zanderaal


----------



## Dr.Becks (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Hi,


 bin am überlegen mir eine Form für Jigköpfe zu kaufen, nur welche? Bis jetzt verwende ich fast nur Rundkopf-Jigs da sie am billigsten sind, aber wenn ich sie selber gieße, sind dann vielleicht zB. die  Fischkopf-Jigs doch besser.




http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Giessformen-fuer-JIG


----------



## magut (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

kommt drauf an wofür du die Jig´s hauptsächlich brauchst (Fluss, See, Flach oder tief.....) danach richtet sich die Form des Kopfes.
Rund ist halt die universale:m
jede andere Form hat ein anderes Sink oder Steigverhalten.
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Dr.Becks (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

am Neckar also Fluss mit mittlerer Strömung


----------



## Schlüter01 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Hier mal meine Formen für die Grundbleie. Die stammen noch aus meiner Zeit als Werkzeugmacher. Die Formen für die Birnenbleie sind aus Aluminium und die Formnester sind erodiert. Aluminium ist dafür ideal da es die Temperatur sehr gut leitet. Ist die Form erstmal erhitzt, geht das Gießen von allein.
Preislich liegt man wirklich günstiger 3 Cent für den Wirbel). Was mir aber besser gefällt am selber Gießen ist die Tatsache, dass man immer wenn man ein Blei braucht auch welche parat hat.
Als Material nehme ich Dachdeckerblei mit Wuchtblei gemischt im Verhältnis 1:1 oder 2:1. Das Blei wird in einem normalen Kochtopf auf einer Herdplatte erhitzt und gemischt und die Schlacke abgefischt. Anschließend in kleine Barren gegossen. Beim eigentlichen Gießen hab ich nen kleinen Bleischmelztigel. Ein bis zwei Barren rein und erhitzen. Da ich mehrer Formnester hab, hab ich innerhalb von ca. 2h ca. 80-100 Bleie komplett fertig. Das lohnt sich dann schon. 
Mit fertigen Formen hab ich leider keine Erfahrung. 
MfG
Christian


----------



## norwegian_sun (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Petri Heil zusammen|wavey:

wie schlüter1 schon geschrieben hat benutze ich ebenfalls eine mischung aus wuchtgewichten und blei (hab da mal günstig reines blei als barren bekommen). Das reine blei ist zu weich und die wuchtgewichte (zink) sind spröde und wegen der temperatur auch schlecht zu gießen, ausserdem hatte ich beim ausformen öfters risse in den pilkern (ich weis, du willst grundbleie gießen, is aber ausser der form das gleiche:q). Aber eine mischung aus beiden is optimal. Zum schmelzen verwende ich eine lötlampe, erst mache ich das blei flüssig und dann kommen die auswuchtgewichte rein, umgedreht dauerts ewig, ich habe auch schon den topf auf den campinkocher gestellt und die wuchtgewichte zusätzlich von oben mit der lötlampe bearbeitet. Wie viele schon geschrieben haben, sind die formen von bleigussformen.de/your mold (ein und dieselbe firma) top!...Da bekommst du auch ösen, wirbel, jighaken und anders zubehör für nen guten preis. Kann ruhigen gewissens sagen, daß du da per vorkasse bestellen kannst#6, sparste dir die nachnahmegebür, hab diese woche erst wieder bestellt, und wie immer ohne probleme meine formen und kleinkram erhalten. Aber gieb ne lieferadresse an, wo jemand da ist, die ware kommt per DPD..also nich einfach zum feierbend aufm postamt abholen:q

Gruß Mirko|wavey:


----------



## Micha383 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Soo...

Ich hänge mich hier mal mit dran.

Ich bin auf der suche nach 2 Bleigußformen

Torpedo 90 od. 100 gramm
Grip 90 od. 100 gramm

Gefunden habe ich auch schon die eine odere andere Form.
Aber leider sind das "misch" Formen mit 2 bis 4 verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen.

Suche aber Formen mit einer Gewichtsklasse mit der ich min. 2 Bleie auf einmal gießen kann.

Gibts da welche? weil gugln hat mich bis jetzt nicht viel weiter gebracht.

gruß
micha


----------



## 42er barsch (13. April 2014)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

hi micha383

da wirst du, in deinem speziellen fall, kein glück haben.

einzig mir bekannte, sogenannte "produktionsformen mit mehreren gussnestern für eine gewichtsklasse, gibts bei DO-IT aber nur für jigs in verschiedenen formen.

kannst dich aber mal durch die do-it seite wühlen.

vielleicht findeste ja was.

http://www.do-itmolds.com/


----------



## Micha383 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

dank dir 42er Barsch für die Info

hab mich da mal durchgewühlt aber leider wie du vermutet hast ist da nix bei.

Werde mir dann wohl doch zumindest für erste ein paar passende fertig Bleie kaufen.

Aber von denen kann ich mir dann nen Abguss machen und mir meine eigene Gussform mit meheren gussnestern machen.

Und ich weis auch schon wie :vik:

gruß
micha


----------



## simmi321 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Grundbleie selber gießen?*

Ich hab auch formen von bleigussformen.de . Strömungsbleie kann man sich prima in der Mulde von Getränkedosenböden gießen . Einfach anbohren , Draht durchstecken und vollgießen .


----------

